# Jig Heads for Soft Plastics



## Guest (Oct 22, 2007)

Well, I thought I'd never succumb but I did..................I bought my first Soft Plastics.

Gulp Pumpkinseed and these little thin black ones with white under their belly which look like bait fish. (smelly buggers)

What size jig heads should I be using? or is a small sinker close to the hook is all that is needed?


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

for the river get a range from 1/24th up I like the Nitro heads. a good range that should cover most estuary fishing is

1/24th
1/16th
1/12th
1/8th
1/6th

It really depends on the current and the depth of water your fishing as a general rule though go as light as you can.

Lee


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2007)

OK Cool, thanks.

I only tried them the 1st time on Friday totally unweighted.


----------



## DrJed (Sep 13, 2007)

Hey bud, I use a lot of the gulp minnows in the 4" pumpkinseed and lime tiger for flatties, but get a few bream on them as well. Usually load them on a 1/4 oz TT or Gamakatsu jig head with the 3/0 hook, I will go down to a 1/6oz in reall still shallower water. I also use the 3" pogy in pumpkinseed.

I do go down to the 3" minno in same colours on a 1/16 size jig head for bream and trevs.

Welcome to the world of soft plastics - your not getting out cheaply :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:

May your drag scream and your tackle stay solid

Steve


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

really does depend what you are targeting and where..

for bream I use a 1/32 size 2 or 4
for flats and general around a 1/16 or 1/8
and for bottom bashing a 1/8 or 1/4

also depends if your rod can cast light weights or not.. but generally the lighter the better I have found..

get the nitro jigheads... Big-w is a good place..
they are nicer than the others around as the are shaped a little like a head.. and the weights are clearly stamped on them.. and have good hooks... Gama's IIRC


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Plastics = fish, but so do live baits, dead baits and lures!


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Increasingly I have seen people adding a trebble of gang the main hook.

This seems to make the jig head far more productive.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2007)

Bought some jig head from a tackle shop at Yatala a few days ago. Got a few tips from them and then walked out the door and left them on the counter! 

I'll go back and gram em tomorrow and maybe give em a burl Sunday morning if I'm not too busy catching big bream from my secret spot!


----------



## Baldy (Oct 1, 2007)

Gday Zone, how goes the sp addiction, you should be a fully fledged gulp sniffin maniac by now :shock: :lol:

I stopped fishing for a couple of seasons and have just recently taken it back up, so im a bit behind the times 8) But heres whats worked for me.

Its horses for courses for size and weight like the others have said and I use a simular idea with quality. If I know im going to get harrassed by bycatch...flatties..salmon and stuff I use cheaper jigheads, some from ebay and the squidgy ones were mid priced. Same deal if im fishing some unknown snaggy water.

The times I break out the nitros or TT's[ I think thats what they were called] Is for trout and bream. If I get a hit or 2 with the cheaper ones and they arnt sticking I'll upgrade.

Lastly, a couple of things ive noticed about the different gauge hooks...
Light gauge pros: Seem to hook up well being thinner and will often bend enough to get them back off snags, straiten them up run a file over the point and they are good for a few fish, they go in with the cheaper used ones  
Light guage Cons: Big bream and trout can straiten them but you are more likly to bend them when trying to take the hook out of a fish. More so with the ball head jigs with no lead extending down the shank.

Heavy gauge pros: Stronger obviously which for me means they handle a bit more wear and tear...less likly to destroy them when de-hooking and will hold that horse bream....well untill your leader snaps.
Heavy gauge Cons: Once they are snagged they normally stay snagged, bit harder to set the hook if ya hit a hard part of the mouth, but not by much.

If I can get them in the weight im after I'll get the heavy gauge but I dont see as many, well I never used to, there were some resin head jigs on some nice beefy hooks, but I never saw many lightweight regular lead jigs with those hooks.

Im no expert mate, Im not much of a tackle rat either[read tightass] so all that is just one shorebashers opinion :lol: 
Im just lucky I live near the Derwent river, with the size and number of big bream in there its hard not to get a couple eventually. example...my bream pb is 44cm fork and 2kg+ 8) I cant remember the jig and sp it came on but theres a fair chance it was beaten up with the sp half hanging off because its been reused for the 5th time :lol: :lol:

Yep Im one of the 90% anglers, sounds better than jonah anyway :lol: :lol:

cheers
Baldy


----------



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

I'm also Brissie Southside (and Yellow Prowler). I have been largely using Berkley BreamPro 1/16Oz, size 1 or 1/0. this has been bay, not river though (river, you would probably want heavier than that if running). Some say that the Bream Pro are not strong enough, but we have caught 4 snapper in the 50cm's this year, and haven't had a crushed jighead yet (famous last words), and definately get better hook-up rates with these thin-wire jigheads.
Catch you out there sometime.


----------

